# The effect on grown kids



## sadand (Apr 2, 2011)

My H wants out of our marriage of almost years, we have delayed telling them about our impending separation until the youngest is done with the college semester. They are in their 20's and have NO idea what is coming. My husband and I don't really fight, argue or live separate lives, they will be as shocked. I would like to be prepared for how to help them. I am worried about how hard this is for me, I don't want them to be mad at anyone.


----------



## sadand (Apr 2, 2011)

Doesn't anyone have any input on how your older children did with the news? Now my H wants to put off telling them for yet another reason.


----------

